# Problème BootCamp iMac 5k



## Blqmdr (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

Nouveau sur ce forum, je me suis inscris afin de trouvez des réponses sur un problème récurent survenant sur mon iMac 5k fin 2017 il me semble.

Sa configuration de base pour faire cours sans détails techniques :


Intel Core i7
32 Gb RAM
SSD 2 To
AMD Radeon Pro 580 8gb

Mon problème est celui ci :

Je souhaite passer par BootCamp afin de jouer à quelques jeux, cependant après l’installation tout se déroule bien, Windows fonctionne, pilote à jours, mais dès lors que je lance un quelconques jeux,
Il marche pendant quelques minutes puis plante ensuite avec un message du type : 
Le pilote graphique a plantée, veuillez redémarrer.

Tentative d’installation de pilotes antérieurs, nouveau et rien ni change. Peut importe le jeux, dès lors que la ventilation se lance, dès que les performances commence à être utilisé, il crash.

Quelqu’un a t’il déjà eu ce problème et surtout une résolution ?
J’espère avoir été clair !

Merci,
Bien cordialement


----------



## RubenF (16 Avril 2020)

essaie d’installer Catalyst ou l’equivalence actuelle je ne connais plus son nom, ça devrait aider je me souviens avoir eu le même soucis que toi avec mon Ancien Macbook Pro avec une GT750M une fois que GeForce Expérience était installé je n’ai jamais plus eu de soucis.


----------



## Blqmdr (16 Avril 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> essaie d’installer Catalyst ou l’equivalence actuelle je ne connais plus son nom, ça devrait aider je me souviens avoir eu le même soucis que toi avec mon Ancien Macbook Pro avec une GT750M une fois que GeForce Expérience était installé je n’ai jamais plus eu de soucis.


Tentative effectué ! Et ça n’a aussi rien donné du tout, le pilote graphique crash encore et encore...


----------



## RubenF (17 Avril 2020)

Blqmdr a dit:


> Tentative effectué ! Et ça n’a aussi rien donné du tout, le pilote graphique crash encore et encore...


Bizarre, tu as une version officielle de Windows 10 ? peut être un Daemon qui fout la merde


----------



## Blqmdr (17 Avril 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Bizarre, tu as une version officielle de Windows 10 ? peut être un Daemon qui fout la merde


Version officiel avec licence ! Windows 10 Pro, après peut être le fait de passer sur un Win 10 Famille ou autre pourrait arranger les choses ?


----------



## Locke (17 Avril 2020)

Blqmdr a dit:


> Version officiel avec licence ! Windows 10 Pro, après peut être le fait de passer sur un Win 10 Famille ou autre pourrait arranger les choses ?


Non, justement la version Pro de Windows est plus aboutie et possède de base bien plus de pilotes/drivers. Sur le fond, n'ayant pas de matériel équivalent, surtout pour la carte graphique, je pense sérieusement que c'est bien un problème de pilote/driver. Dans le *Gestionnaire de périphériques* de Windows, est-ce que l'onglet du matériel graphique est ouvert avec une ou des icônes avec une icône de forme triangulaire jaune ? Si oui, c'est assurément un problème avec le pilote qui ne convient pas.

Sur le site officiel de ton jeu, qu'est-ce qui est préconisé comme matériel, surtout pour la partie graphique ?


----------



## Blqmdr (17 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Non, justement la version Pro de Windows est plus aboutie et possède de base bien plus de pilotes/drivers. Sur le fond, n'ayant de matériel équivalent, surtout pour la carte graphique, je pense sérieusement que c'est bien un problème de pilote/driver. Dans le *Gestionnaire de périphériques* de Windows, est-ce que l'onglet du matériel graphique est ouvert avec une ou des icônes avec une icône de forme triangulaire jaune ? Si oui, c'est assurément un problème avec le pilote qui ne convient pas.
> 
> Sur le site officiel de ton jeu, qu'est-ce qui est préconisé comme matériel, surtout pour la partie graphique ?


Plusieurs et différent pilotes ont été testé, autant ceux de Bootcamp Drivers, ceux fourni par Apple ainsi que AMD.
Aucune anomalie auprès des pilotes dans le gestionnaire de périphériques, tout est à jours et fonctionnel, j’ai fait un teste et même sur Minecraft cela subvient !
Les 3 jeux principaux essayer sont : 

Call Of Duty Warzone
Arma 3 
Minecraft 
Fortnite


----------



## Locke (18 Avril 2020)

Blqmdr a dit:


> Plusieurs et différent pilotes ont été testé, autant ceux de Bootcamp Drivers, ceux fourni par Apple ainsi que AMD.


Tu as été ici... https://www.amd.com/fr/support/prev...500-series/radeon-rx-500-series/radeon-rx-580 ... ?


----------



## Blqmdr (18 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as été ici... https://www.amd.com/fr/support/prev...500-series/radeon-rx-500-series/radeon-rx-580 ... ?


Non du tout, section Bootcamp sur le site AMD, derniers driver datant de mars il me semble, c’est la Radeon Pro 580 que je possède pas la RX 580


----------



## Blqmdr (20 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous !
Je vous informe que mon problème est résolu !
Voici comment j’ai résolu mon problème au cas où quelqu’un serait amené à le rencontrer tôt ou tard !

J’ai simplement effectué une installation de Windows 10 via un DD Externe, grâce au logiciel Rufus qui vous permettra de créer ce DD bootable.
Ensuite j’ai télécharger les pilotes via l’application BootCamp que j’ai par la suite installer !
Si quelqu’un est intéressé par la manipulation plus détailler, je pourrai vous la mettre en place !
Bonne journée


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2020)

Blqmdr a dit:


> J’ai simplement effectué une installation de Windows 10 via un DD Externe, grâce au logiciel Rufus qui vous permettra de créer ce DD bootable.


Comme ça, mais juste comme ça, tu as lu en tête de cette section ce message qui est épinglé... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ... ? Comme tu n'avais pas évoqué une possibilité de vouloir le faire en externe, je n'avais rien mentionné.


----------

